# مأساة اسيوط تعيد نفس تفاصيلها فى قنا



## engy_love_jesus (8 نوفمبر 2009)

_*ماسأة ديروط تعيد تفاصيلها مرة أخري بمحافظة قنا  	  PDF تصدير لهيئة   	  طباعة   	  ارسال لصديق
06/11/2009

حوار : حكمت حنا – تصوير : ريمون يوسف – الأقباط متحدونSample Image

 فيديو الاعتداء بالضرب على هاني وحنان بـ "قنا"

هاني نصر الله شحاتة :

* اقتحم منزلي أكثر من 15 بلطجي وتعدوا عليّ ضربًا ونسبوا لي تهم غير حقيقية.

* حنان تعرفها زوجتي وأسرتي وكنا نود بعضنا في الأعياد والمناسبات وكانت تترك (فلوس الجمعية) عندنا كنوع من الأمانة.

* أثناء وجودها بالمنزل اقتحموا البيت وقاموا بضربي لطمًا وركلاً.

* سرقوا بعض المقتنيات بالمنزل وابتزوني بدفع 5 آلاف جنيهًا وتهديدي بعدم تقديم بلاغ ضدهم وإلا...

* أجبرني أمن الدولة بقنا على ترك بلدي حرصًا على حياتي دون ذكر سبب.

* أصبحت شيء نجس في مكان عملي وينظروا على أنني الخواجة الذي أقام علاقة آثمة مع مسلمة.

* حنان طلبت توقيع الكشف الطبي عليها كونها بكر لنفي ما يشيعوه.

أمجد نصر الله شحاتة :

* لا نعرف كيف سنرجع بلدنا بعد تهجيرنا منها؟

* توقفت أشغالنا واتهمونا في شرفنا ونحتاج حماية الله ومحامي الدفاع عنا.
نبيل غبريال :

* ذبحوا حنان واتهموها بتهمة زنا وفعل فاضح.

* الموضوع متعلق بعضو مجلس شعب عن دائرة نجع حمادي.

* أمن الدولة بدلاً من حماية المواطنين يجبرهم على ترك منازلهم.

* حنان بعثت لنا شكوى تقول فيها حقي في رقبة كل واحد منكم.. دافعوا عني فسمعتي في التراب.

* أطلب حماية هاني المتهم والضحية في نفس الوقت ورد شرف حنان البكر.

* هل يا سيادة النائب العام سمعة نور الشريف أهم من سمعة بنتك حنان؟

سعيد فايز :

* المسألة صراع بين النائب على كرسي البرلمان وأخيه ليحدث الأخير فتنة طائفية تثير زوبعة الأمن.

* ورطوا النائب في موضوع مسيحي لإحراج الأسقف.

* المفروض اقتحام المنزل يكون بإذن من النيابة.

* المسيحي أصبح لعبة سياسية في يد الساسة لتحقيق أغراضهم على يد جماعة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر.

* أمن الدولة أجبر المسيحي على ترك بلده بدلاً من حل الأزمة المفتعلة.

شاهد الجزء الأول

http://www.copts-united.com/uploads/252/a1m.wmv

شاهد الجزء الثانى

http://www.copts-united.com/uploads/252/hany111.wmv

منقول​*_


----------



## +Coptic+ (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*ربنا يرحمنا
شكرا علي الاخبار*


----------



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للخبر


*كيرياليسون*​


----------



## bent almalk (9 نوفمبر 2009)

يارب ارحمنا

فى اسمك  القدوس


----------



## marmora jesus (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ياااااااااااااه وصل بينا الحال للدرجة دي ؟

اكيد حاجه زي كده مش مجرد صدفة علشان يجهزوا العدد ده من الناس ويخططوا ليها بالطريقة دي اكيد كان مترتب ليها من الاول 

تقريبا عايزين يكرروا المجزرة اللي عملوها عندنا في اسكندرية برده بسبب اعضاء البرلمان بس صدقوني ربنا بياخد حقنا مهما طال الوقت وعملوا فينا واللي بيتنططوا عليهم دلوقتي بكره يروحوا لحد عندهم ويتأسفوا ليهم ويطلبوا منهم يسامحوهم

بس بجد اللي غايظني هاني نفسه ليه يسيبهم يضربوه كده ده عيل بيمد ايده عليه وهو بيبكي وبس علشان كده بيستقوا علينا فاكرين اننا ضعاف وهنسكت ده اللي بيخليهم يعملوا اللي عايزينه من غير تردد

بجد حزنت اوي لما شوفت الفيديو وطبيعي الفيديو يكون من غير صوت لان زي ما هو قال انهم كانوا بيقولوا الفاظ خارجة وكلام خارج واحنا كمسيحين مش يليق بينا نسمع الالفاظ دي اللي يليق بيهم انهم يسمعوها اللي بيطلبوا وبيسالوا ليه الفيديو من غير صوت بيبقوا عارفين ان فيه كلام خارج وبرده عايزين يسمعوا

سبحان الله !!!!!!!!!!!!

يارب مش هقولك اتدخل بسرعه لاني عارفة كويس انك استحالة تسيب اولادك الكلاب تنهش في لحمهم وعارفة كويس انك مستني الوقت المناسب علشان تدخل وتظهر فيه بمجدك ويتمجد اسمك وسطينا وقدام كل الناس حتي لو في مذلة واهانة دلوقتي نستحمل لاننا عارفين بكره هتيجي وتوهبلنا مجد عظيم
كل اللي هطلبه منك وبس صبر قلوبهم وعزيهم وعزينا كلنا لاننا بشر وبطبيعتنا بنكون ضعاف وبنيأس يارب ساعدهم وقويهم بيك ...امين​


----------



## christin (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (9 نوفمبر 2009)

الرب يرحم اولاده


----------



## شادو_122 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*الحكومه المصريه *
*متمثله فى امن الدوله*
*يشتكى الاخوه المسيحين من الاضهاد لهم من قبلها *
*امن الدوله لا بيفرق بين مسلم ومسيحى واذا كانت*
*الحكومه المواليه للاقباط مش راضين عنها ليه لا بيتوحد*
*المسلمين والاقباط للقضاء على الحكومه وعلى رئيسها*
*الجوامع لا تفتح سوى وقت الصلاه فقط اليس هذا اضهاد*
*العلماء والدعاه المسلمين خارح البلاد اليس هذا اضهاد*
*من قبلهم للمسلمين بخلاف المقبوط عليهم فى امن الوله *
*فهم بين معتقل ومنفى خارج البلاد مين الى مضهد المسلمين*
*ام المسيحين؟*
*الم يحن وقت التوحد والتغيروالنهوض بالبلد؟*


----------



## BITAR (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*



الحكومه المصريه 
متمثله فى امن الدوله

أنقر للتوسيع...


جديدة 
اول مرة نعرف ان امن الدولة يتبع الحكومة



الحكومه المواليه للاقباط

أنقر للتوسيع...


اجدد من الاولى
وبلاش اعلق



الجوامع لا تفتح سوى وقت الصلاه فقط 

أنقر للتوسيع...


هذا القرار ليس من امن الدوله
لكن من اصحاب القرار فى الجوامع
الذى تغلق
بسبب
النوم داخلها فى غير مواعيد الصلاه ومن البلطجيه والباعة الجائلين
اما باقى الجوامع مفتوحة وليس عليها حرس يتجسس عليها لحساب امن الدولة



العلماء والدعاه المسلمين خارح البلاد 

أنقر للتوسيع...


اشك ان احد الدعاة موجود خارج مصر الا برغبته للحصول على الدولارات من الدولة البترولية
او
ارهابى ودموى امثال الظواهرى ومن قبله الاسلامبولى واعوانه ....الخ
هل تعتبر هؤلاء علماء( اشك )



الم يحن وقت التوحد والتغيروالنهوض بالبلد؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...


اشك فى نوايا المسلمين
لسبب واحد فقط انهم لا يفكرون فقط يفكرون فى قبول الاخر
الاضهاد يا عزيزى انت تعرفة جيدا
ولا داعى لتكرارة لان 
ربنا موجود*​


----------



## شادو_122 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*يوجد فرق بين المقاومه والارهاب*
*انا اعيش فى مصر مش لاقى*
*اى اضهاد ليكم انتم الى عندكم*
*الشعور ده بتصوروا نفسكم مظاليم*
*عمركم ما حاولتم التغير الواقع مش*
*هيتغير بالكلام لازم مقاومه وانتم*
*اصلكم بتحبو الدنيا اوىقاومه الحكومه*
*وخدو منها حقوقكم احنا دايما الى بنعتقل*
*ونتظاهر ونقول لا انتم عاوزنها على الجاهز*
*تجنو الشوق بايد غيركم والود يايدكم*
*القدس خير دليل والمقاومه الاسلاميه*
*تسمونها ارهاب هى القدس لينا لوحدنا*
*اين اقباط العالم من قضيه القدس؟*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (9 نوفمبر 2009)

بجد خبر محزن
شكراااااااااااااااا​


----------



## BITAR (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*



احنا دايما الى بنعتقل
ونتظاهر ونقول لا

أنقر للتوسيع...


هذه همجية يا عزيزى
المفروض فى قانون فى البلد




			القدس خير دليل والمقاومه الاسلاميه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هل تعتبر ارهابى حماس مقاومة
توجد فتح وفصائل اخرى مقاومة لاجل تحرير ارضهم



اين اقباط العالم من قضيه القدس؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...


عجبى عليك
ليس لنا بالمنتدى دخل بالسياسه
ولاكن 
الفلسطينيون فقط هم بأيديهم حل القضيه
وطبعا حل القضيه سيحرمهم من المليارات التى تصل اليهم من 0000000انت عارف الباقى
تعليقى الاخير
انتم تأسلمون كل شىء
لك الله يا مصر*​*
ملحوظه
كفى تشتيت بالموضوع الاصلى​*


----------



## SALVATION (9 نوفمبر 2009)

_مش جديد ده بقى المعتاد_
_لنا حياة فى المسيح الذى اطلعنا على كل هذا الافعال مسبقا_
_يارب نطلب مسندتك دائما_
_شكراا للخبر_​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 نوفمبر 2009)

> والمقاومه الاسلاميه
> تسمونها ارهاب



المقاومة مش ارهاب لكن فى افعال فعلا ارهابية​


> هى القدس لينا لوحدنا
> اين اقباط العالم من قضيه القدس؟



القدس بتاعة الكل 
ومين اللى قاللك ان الاقباط مش موجودين
لكن المشكلة مش فى الاقباط المشكلة فى سياسات الدول العربية اللى مبتعملش حاجة

اظن دى مشكلتكوا انتوا كمان يعنى انتوا بتعملوا ايه غير حرق علم اسرائيل

الحكومة بتخلى الشعب معندهوش حاجة يعملها غير حرق علم اسرائيل

ويرسمه على الارض ويدوسوا عليه

ايه رايك عايزنا نشترك معاكوا فى الحرق والدوس على العلم​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*مرسية لمروركم وربنا موجود وقادر يتصرف
​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2010)

*للرفع ...............................*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 يناير 2010)

رحمتك يارب
اتصرف الاوجاع يتزيد​


----------



## طحبوش (15 يناير 2010)

ما فهمت شي من الخبر عنجد 
ربنا يصبرك


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> ما فهمت شي من الخبر عنجد
> ربنا يصبرك



*أرفع الملفات وشاهدها

حينئذ ستفهم​*


----------

